# Women's Hair Loss > Women's Hair Loss Treatments >  Does Forhers have promo code for customers to buy hair care products?

## VeraJordan

Good morning everybody,
As everyone knows, hair is one of the most important things for a person. It helps us to be more confident when meeting the opposite person. Unfortunately, I am suffering from hair loss so I am looking for a product that can help me with my hair loss. After doing some research, I found that the products at Forhers seem to be of very good quality and work for me. That's why I want to buy products here. Don't know if Forhers has a discount code that I can use?
Thank you for reading.

----------


## Kay Watson

It is essential to be cautious when purchasing dietary supplements, as the quality and safety of these products can vary widely. Look for products manufactured by reputable companies and follow good manufacturing practices. For example, Wellabs brand offers a 15% discount for a subscription. There is also a Christmas sale going on right now https://shopwellabs.com/collections/supplement-gift

----------

